# My new drop panel construction



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Panel frame is completely in place and panel is working properly. After a quick trip to lowes tomorrow i should have all i need to finish!






after the painting we will make it appear as a clown whos mouth drops with yet another lil mini clown (me) inside. Ill be getting this clown face and i have a harlyquin outfit to go alone with it (;

http://www.halloweenbazaar.com/killer-clown-living-faces-mask-p-506.html

UPDATE:

Got the foam and supplies for today. Picked up some Great Stuff while i was there and decided to change it to "Mirror of the Phantom" which will attract more ToT's and also i need to change the theme of my mask. We will be adding a Comedy and Tragety mask to the top of the pillar! Hurray!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Theme Change again XD it will be a standard crypt now XD i will have a little story on the panel for ToTs to read and when they do... *Boom* "raaa" *slide*

I started paint but it wont adhere to well to the foam so ill try again later


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

PAINT PAINT PAINT!!!











Almost done! Just have to add a few finishing touches and then my Drop Panel will be complete!!!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks great!! That is sure to scare a bunch of people!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Look very good. Love the paint job!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

abrcrombe said:


> Looks great!! That is sure to scare a bunch of people!





ghost37 said:


> Look very good. Love the paint job!


thanks guys hope your right! but it cost me at least $150 and i didnt even buy the wood i had some scrap i think i probably coulda done it for cheaper if i bought pink foam but oh well im happy with the outcome now i just gotta add something to the panel so i can catch peoples attension


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks awesome! Worth every penny!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sure you are gonna scare the crap outta some people with that. Nice work.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I'm sure you are gonna scare the crap outta some people with that. Nice work.


thanks! i really do hope so!


----------

